# What is your height?



## Biochemiphy (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm 6' 2". (1.8796 metres) (187.96cm).

The point of this thread is to learn something about one another. x3
Also, to _hopefully_ boost people's self confidence, 'cause they'll realise that they're not the only one that is 'too' small or 'too' tall. (You know, it works both ways!)

*Please note: This is your real-life human height I'm asking, not your fursona's.*

*List:

**Commie Bat = 6' 10" (208.28cm)

Ahkrin Descol = 6' 8" (203.20cm)

BluffTheHusky = 6' 7" (200.66cm)

**Zerig = 6' 5" (195.58cm)

Mesmerist = 6' 3" (190.50cm)

Astrium = 6' 3" (190.50cm)

**Dr. Franken-Fox = 6' 3" (190.50cm)

**GarthTheWereWolf = 6' 3"  **(190.50cm)**

MarkOfBane = 6' 2.5" (189.23cm)

Biochemiphy = 6' 2" (187.96cm)

ShioBear = 6' 2" (187.96cm)

Traven V = 6' 2" (187.96cm)
**
Torrijos-Sama = 6' 2" **(187.96cm)**

RedSavage = 6' 2" **(187.96cm)**

Koota = 6' 2" **(187.96cm)**

Filter = 6' 2" **(187.96cm)**

SkyboundTerror = 6' 1" (185.42cm)

Phaolfal = 6' 0.5" (184.15cm)

Astusthefox = 6' 0.5" (184.15cm)

Mcjoel = **6' 0.5" **(184.15cm)

Evan of Phrygia = 6' 0" (182.88cm)

**Crunchy_Bat = 6' 0" (182.88cm)

Unsilenced = 6' 0" (182.88cm)

**Foxycat1108 = 6' 0" ** (182.88cm)**
**
BlitzCo = 6' 0" ** (182.88cm)**

JTrekkie = 5' 11" (180.34cm)

X_Joshi_X = 5' 11" (180.00cm)

Butters Shikkon = 5' 10" (177.80cm)

Jambalaya = 5' 10" (177.80cm)

Llamapotamus = 5' 10" (177.80cm)

Zop = 5' 10" (177.80cm)

-Sliqq- = 5' 10" **(177.80cm)**

Aeroxwolf = 5' 10" **(177.80cm)**

Vitaly = 5' 10" **(177.80cm)**

Foussiremix =  5' 10" **(177.80cm)**

Cassedy = 5' 10" **(177.80cm)

Naesaki = 5' 10" (177.80cm)

**Red_Lion_ = 5' 9" (175.26cm)

Vaer = 5' 9" (175.26cm)

Volkodav = 5' 9" ** (175.26cm)

**Feste = 5' 8.5" (173.99cm)

Belmonkey = 5' 8" (172.72cm)**

Thunder Buzz = 5' 8" **(172.72cm)

**Ariosto = 5' 8" (172.00cm)

Kalmor = 5' 7.5" (171.45cm)

And = 5' 7.5" (171.45cm)

**Half-Note = 5' 7" (171.00cm)**

FenrirDarkWolf = 5' 7" (171.00cm)

SkyeWolfofDusk = 5' 7" (170.80cm)

Gorklad = 5' 6" (167.64cm)

SteampunkJack = 5' 6" (167.64cm)

Wiks = 5' 6" (167.64cm)

LegitWaterfall = 5' 6" (167.64cm)

Taikugemu = 5' 6" (167.64cm)

**Alexxx-Returns = 5' 5.5" (166.37cm)

Kokoneos = 5' 5" (165.10cm)

**Samandriel Morningstar = 5' 5" (165.10cm)

Gator = 5' 5" (165.10cm)

Tao = 5' 4.5" (163.83cm)

WolfNightV4X1 = 5' 4" (162.56cm)

Sylox = 5' 4" (162.56cm)

Nodu = 5' 3.5" (161.29cm)

**Pinky = 5' 3" (160.02cm)

Mayonnaise = 5' 3" **(160.02cm)

**Funky3000 = 5' 2.5" (158.75cm)**

Charrio = 5' 2"(157.48cm)

**Luki = 5' 2" **(157.48cm)**

Galaxy-meow = 5' 2" **(157.48cm)**

DrDingo = 5' 2" **(157.48cm)

**DevilishlyHandome49 = 5' 1" (154.94cm)*


----------



## Gator (Apr 25, 2015)

i'm 5' 5"...


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 25, 2015)

Gator said:


> i'm 5' 5"...



That's nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Gator (Apr 25, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> That's nothing to be ashamed of.



yes.  yes it is.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 25, 2015)

6'3" <:


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 25, 2015)

Gator said:


> yes.  yes it is.



Awh man, it's not, really! :c
C'mon, tell me why it's something to be ashamed of.


----------



## Gator (Apr 25, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Awh man, it's not, really! :c
> C'mon, tell me why it's something to be ashamed of.



because putting away dishes and entering windows requires climbing.  _unmanly_ climbing.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 25, 2015)

Gator said:


> because putting away dishes and entering windows requires climbing.  _unmanly_ climbing.



Aaaahhhh now I understand why guys don't like being 'too' small. 
It's a masculinity thing... 
Well, I'm sure other parts of you compensate for that perceived loss of masculinity, like muscles/penis/shoulders. 
(Remember that some people hate being 'too' tall as well.  )


----------



## Gator (Apr 25, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Aaaahhhh now I understand why guys don't like being 'too' small.
> It's a masculinity thing...
> Well, I'm sure other parts of you compensate for that perceived loss of masculinity, like muscles/penis/shoulders.
> (Remember that some people hate being 'too' tall as well.  )



i just make up for it by being fat.  :U


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 25, 2015)

5'9"


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 25, 2015)

I've been stuck at 5 6" for the past three years, but I'm more than happy to be this height. Tall enough to reach high things, small enough to be an adorable fuck.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 25, 2015)

I was 5'6"
But now somehow I am 5'2" after decades from my teens


----------



## Luki (Apr 25, 2015)

161 cm so that would be uh... 5'2" ~ 5'3"?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 25, 2015)

Charrio said:


> I was 5'6"
> But now somehow I am 5'2" after decades from my teens



Need to drink more milk yo~ your bones are likely losing density and your spinal disks are becoming more compressed over time.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 25, 2015)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I've been stuck at *5 6" *for the past three years, but *I'm more than happy to be this height. Tall enough to reach high things, small enough to be an adorable fuck.*



Gator, read this. c:


----------



## Luki (Apr 25, 2015)

Stature sucks because it's one of the few things we can't change about our bodies :c


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 25, 2015)

Luki said:


> Stature sucks because it's one of the few things we can't change about our bodies :c



Good posture helps.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 25, 2015)

looks like Garth is king of the thread so far


----------



## Luki (Apr 25, 2015)

My pleasure, your highness, this is thread's goblin speaking.

A good posture wouldn't make me grow 6ft tall >~<


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 25, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> looks like Garth is king of the thread so far





Luki said:


> My pleasure, your highness, this is thread's goblin speaking.



Guys nu stahp that's the complete opposite of the point of this thread. >:c


----------



## belmonkey (Apr 25, 2015)

5'8"; perfect height for my 6'3" bf to rest his head on top of mine when we hug.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 25, 2015)

Luki said:


> My pleasure, your highness, this is thread's goblin speaking.
> 
> A good posture wouldn't make me grow 6ft tall >_<



Well
time to get this train started
Lube up


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 25, 2015)

belmonkey said:


> 5'8"; perfect height for my 6'3" bf to rest his head on top of mine when we hug.



That's adorable. =x
See guys, positives!


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 25, 2015)

5'10''.

I'm gonna stretch myself like taffy until I'm 20''


----------



## Sylox (Apr 26, 2015)

5' 4"

I've been this height since 9th grade. Doctor said I was supposed to grow, but that never happened. I hate being short.


----------



## Gator (Apr 26, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Gator, read this. c:



but i dont like being doomed to a life of "cute at best"

though if i weren't in a "hate everything about me" phase the height wouldn't be so bad


----------



## Luki (Apr 26, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Well
> time to get this train started
> Lube up


but that train is too big for me to reach all the places!

I guess one of the perks of being small is that we can curl up and sleep almost anywhere. I've fallen asleep on my armchair more than a few times already while doing stuff at home...It's kinda comfy.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 26, 2015)

3' 38".


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

Torrijos-sama said:


> 3' 38".



(( 6.16667ft. ))

((6' 2"))


----------



## Sylox (Apr 26, 2015)

I would kill to be tall. It's a pain not being able to reach the paper towels in the closet.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

Sylox said:


> 5' 4"
> 
> *I've been this height since 9th grade. Doctor said I was supposed to grow, but that never happened.* I hate being short.



Euh, you should go back to the doctors and ask to be checked out.


----------



## RedSavage (Apr 26, 2015)

6' 2"


....Im a tall gal.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 26, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> (( 6.16667ft. ))
> 
> ((6' 2"))



There you go.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

Torrijos-sama said:


> There you go.



Thank ya ~ <3


----------



## Sylox (Apr 26, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Euh, you should go back to the doctors and ask to be checked out.



And keep getting the same answer? What's the definition of insanity again?


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

Sylox said:


> And keep getting the same answer? What's the definition of insanity again?



Nuuu man ~
Tell the doctor you were told that you were supposed to grow x amount and then he'll check you for any growth stunting problems. 
Smoking, taking steroids, etc stunt growth. :c


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 26, 2015)

Luki said:


> My pleasure, your highness, this is thread's goblin speaking.
> 
> A good posture wouldn't make me grow 6ft tall >~<



No, but it will make you appear taller if you're standing straight.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 26, 2015)

6'1

I honestly don't like being tall. Too many back problems. Too much scrunching over to reach things that aren't low but seem to be low. ):


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> 6'1
> 
> *I honestly don't like being tall.* Too many back problems. Too much scrunching over to reach things that aren't low but seem to be low. ):



See guys, it works both ways.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 26, 2015)

Luki said:


> but that train is too big for me to reach all the places!
> 
> I guess one of the perks of being small is that we can curl up and sleep almost anywhere. I've fallen asleep on my armchair more than a few times already while doing stuff at home...It's kinda comfy.



luki..
you dont fuck standing up, you bend over


----------



## Sylox (Apr 26, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Nuuu man ~
> Tell the doctor you were told that you were supposed to grow x amount and then he'll check you for any growth stunting problems.
> Smoking, taking steroids, etc stunt growth. :c



Well, I've done none of those things at all. Honestly, I've just rolled w/ it for so long that I don't even mind.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 26, 2015)

5'3" the last time I measured. And I'm the tallest one in my family.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 26, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> See guys, it works both ways.



Yep. And I was a tiny kid before the dreaded growth spurt came and I started hitting my head on hanging lamps. I miss being able to hide in between people and crowds, crawling in tight spaces, etc. 

Oh, and I drank lots of milk growing up, in case it interests anyone.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 26, 2015)

6 ft (exact)


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Yep. And I was a tiny kid before the dreaded growth spurt came and I started hitting my head on hanging lamps. I miss being able to hide in between people and crowds, crawling in tight spaces, etc.
> 
> Oh, and I drank lots of milk growing up, in case it interests anyone.



Heh, I drank a lot of milk too. x3


----------



## Filter (Apr 26, 2015)

6'2", and I also drank a lot of milk while growing up.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 26, 2015)

I never liked the taste of milk, LOL
I like soy milk and almond milk instead


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 26, 2015)

im a shorty 5'1  i want to get a little taller


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 26, 2015)

Devilish is the new champ of the thread
Devil vs Garth


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 26, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Devilish is the new champ of the thread
> Devil vs Garth



*looks up at garth and gulps* so...tall...


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> *looks up at garth and gulps* so...tall...



Ohmai gosh you guys. x'D


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 26, 2015)

garth is so manly and ripped *feels chest*


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 26, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Ohmai gosh you guys. x'D



who ever said i meant that in a dirty way, perv


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 26, 2015)

Garth can do w.e he wants to me


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

Annnnddd on that note,

Would you guys rather be taller / shorter or are you fine as you are now? 
I think I'd like to be a little bit taller, but not by much.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm fine with my height personally


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 26, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Annnnddd on that note,
> 
> Would you guys rather be taller / shorter or are you fine as you are now?
> I think I'd like to be a little bit taller, but not by much.



taller, at the very least 5,5


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I'm fine with my height personally



That's good that you've accepted your height and you're happy with it. #I'mjealous. ;w;



DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> taller, at the very least 5,5



That's understandable, I'm sure that you have more growing left in you.


----------



## RedSavage (Apr 26, 2015)

Shorter. Becausw according to clothes stores women over 6' do not exist.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm 5ft. 7 :c


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Shorter. Becausw according to clothes stores women over 6' do not exist.



Gee... that's harsh of them.
Do you have your clothes specially made? Or do you just buy """Men's""" clothes?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 26, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Devilish is the new champ of the thread
> Devil vs Garth





DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> *looks up at garth and gulps* so...tall...



Bring it on!! V:<


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 26, 2015)

i,...
no
jesus you guys are clueless
no
its not a fight, stop


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 26, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Bring it on!! V:<



...

http://i.imgur.com/CqCtovh.jpg


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

You guys make me laugh. x'D


----------



## RedSavage (Apr 26, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Gee... that's harsh of them.
> Do you have your clothes specially made? Or do you just buy """Men's""" clothes?



I have to hunt around. Usually I just wear whatever.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 26, 2015)

This is Garth and Devilish

http://www.mrinitialman.com/OddsEnds/Sizes/sizes.html?base_ft=6&base_in=3&comp_ft=5&comp_in=1


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> I have to hunt around. Usually I just wear whatever.



Petition time! >:33


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 26, 2015)

I read that as "Usually I just wear underwear"


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm short still /;w;/


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I read that as "Usually I just wear underwear"



Heheh I'll be honest, I did too. x'D


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 26, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> This is Garth and Devilish
> 
> http://www.mrinitialman.com/OddsEnds/Sizes/sizes.html?base_ft=6&base_in=3&comp_ft=5&comp_in=1



damn..


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 26, 2015)

163cm that's... 5' 3" right?


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 26, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> damn..


Your new username is Garth's Fleshlight



Mayonnaise said:


> 163cm that's... 5' 3" right?


Yup


----------



## RedSavage (Apr 26, 2015)

All these cute cuddleable men good lord <3


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 26, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Your new username is Garth's Fleshlight



oh god no lol

yes...


----------



## aeroxwolf (Apr 26, 2015)

Im around 5,9 - 5,11. I think I've stopped growing because im starting to put on weight. No more burger king for me, its gym time


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

aeroxwolf said:


> Im around 5,9 - 5,11. I think I've stopped growing because im starting to put on weight. No more burger king for me, its gym time



Heh, I'll take that as 5' 10"


----------



## Koota (Apr 26, 2015)

I am 6'2" ish give or take 1/4 "


----------



## galaxy-meow (Apr 26, 2015)

5'2"
Sometimes shorter bc i have terrible posture...


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

Koota said:


> I am 6'2" ish give or take 1/4 "



Heheh we're the same. <3



galaxy-meow said:


> 5'2"
> Sometimes shorter bc i have terrible posture...



Try to keep a good posture, you don't want a bad back when you're older ;w;


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh God... My height!


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh God... My height!



What is it? c:


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 26, 2015)

5'5".

I've never wished I was taller or shorter - all things considered, I'm exactly average, right? I'm happy with my height, even if I have to get help to reach some of the highest-up stuff in stores ^.^

I also drank a LOT of milk growing up but it didn't make me taller it would seem. Instead it gave me a perfect hourglass body. For a while, I was one of the shortest kids in my class. I developed at a normal age, but I guess it can make you feel pretty insecure and such when everyone else in your class looked like an adult at 12 >.<


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> 5'5". *I've never wished I was taller or shorter* - all things considered, I'm exactly average, right? *I'm happy with my height, even if I have to get help to reach some of the highest-up stuff in stores* ^.^



It's good that you're happy with your height. x3


----------



## Vitaly (Apr 26, 2015)

178ÑÐ¼ or ~5'10"


----------



## Dr. Franken-Fox (Apr 26, 2015)

I am a towering 6' 3" 

I'm quite proud of my height and since my figure is also on the bulkier side I have quite an imposing presence, people know not to mess with me! I wouldn't want to be any taller though since around 6' 2" or above is where your height starts becoming an inconvenience.


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 26, 2015)

179 cm

I am so high


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm 5' 2".
I've always been little. :C


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 26, 2015)

5' 2Â½" here.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 26, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> 5' 2Â½" here.



I was under the assumption that there is no form of metric system that could measure you.


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 26, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I was under the assumption that there is no form of metric system that could measure you.


Okay okay fine I lied.


I'm about 4.3592x10^498 yottaparsecs tall.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 26, 2015)

5'9".

A boring and average height. Very interesting thread.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 26, 2015)

It's nice to know these, easy to picture everyone now XD


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 26, 2015)

A whole load of people here seem to be pretty sad about being shorties. I'm gonna be one of the first to say that being short is _fantastic! _Probably.

It has a load of brilliant real-world applications, like.. Hmm..
I'll come back to it. :v

But nah. Not to sound creepy or flatter myself, but short people are kinda cute. Even if we can't reach high shelves, that cheese at the top of the fridge, or see what's going on at concerts.
Here's to you, little people!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 26, 2015)

I kinda find short people cute too. Easy to carry and fuck. I'd like to be stereotypical and think all short people are bottoms..

Yes.. Sweet little cum buckets waiting to be fed with my seeds.. Hope you guys grow big and strong from it XD


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 26, 2015)

5'11" here. Kinda in between.

 Who wants to ride on my shoulders!


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 26, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> 5'11" here. Kinda in between.
> 
> Who wants to ride on my shoulders!


Yes, my master plan is working! Now _all _of the tall people will help me reach the cheese! >:U


----------



## Dr. Franken-Fox (Apr 26, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> Yes, my master plan is working! Now _all _of the tall people will help me reach the cheese! >:U


Hah, fat chance!! I already ate it since I'm tall enough to reach


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

Heh, the variety is pretty cool. x3


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 26, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I kinda find short people cute too. Easy to carry and fuck. I'd like to be stereotypical and think all short people are bottoms..
> 
> Yes.. Sweet little cum buckets waiting to be fed with my seeds.. Hope you guys grow big and strong from it XD



oh my...


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> oh my...



Don't encourage him. >:c
I don't want him to get banned, I like him x3


----------



## Thunder Buzz (Apr 26, 2015)

Im 5'8"


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 26, 2015)

FPSJDNSKEJSHXIJSSN

YOUR LIST SAYS I'M SHORTER THAN I REALLY AM.


----------



## mcjoel (Apr 26, 2015)

Funky we all know your 5'2 I on the other hand am 6 to 6''1


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> FPSJDNSKEJSHXIJSSN
> 
> YOUR LIST SAYS I'M SHORTER THAN I REALLY AM.



Okay okay I added the 0.5.


----------



## Taikugemu (Apr 26, 2015)

5' 6''.

I find it just perfect.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> 5' 6''.
> 
> I find it just perfect.



Heheh added to the list. ^^

And I'm pleased you're happy with your height.


----------



## Taikugemu (Apr 26, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> like muscles/penis/shoulders.



Geh, i guess i don't have any masculinity to show around.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> Geh, i guess i don't have any masculinity to show around.



There are more than just what I said.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 26, 2015)

I shrank over the years, I sat at 5 7" for a while, then went down to 5 6". I *do not* drink milk, it is the nastiest shit to ever touch my tongue.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I shrank over the years, I sat at 5 7" for a while, then went down to 5 6". I *do not* drink milk, it is the nastiest shit to ever touch my tongue.



Oh. :c
What don't you like about it?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 26, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Oh. :c
> What don't you like about it?


It just tastes like something has been watered down.
That, and I have to stay away from it, I'm rather lactose intolerant...


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

LegitWaterfall said:


> It just tastes like something has been watered down.
> That, and I have to stay away from it, *I'm rather lactose intolerant...*



Ah, no wonder then! x3
Unless your partner/future partner has a scat-fetish, don't drink milk anytime soon.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 26, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Ah, no wonder then! x3
> Unless your partner/future partner has a scat-fetish, don't drink milk anytime soon.


Scat is a little outside my comfort zone. :V


----------



## Sylox (Apr 26, 2015)

I don't think I drank that much milk growing up. Outside of cereal, I stayed away from it. Maybe that's why I'm short.


----------



## Zerig (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm 6'5''

It's not as great as it sounds. Nothing is made for people this tall.

Back hurts from having to bend down

Head hurts from hitting it when you forget to bend down

All the counter-tops in the world are too low.

the list goes on

EDIT: Well at least I'm king of the thread. Bow, you manlets.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't think I drank that much milk growing up. Outside of cereal, I stayed away from it. Maybe that's why I'm short.



Nah, it's mostly genetics.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 26, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Nah, it's mostly genetics.



Must be. My mom is 5'4 but my dad was 6'2.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Must be. My mom is 5'4 but my dad was 6'2.



Oh wow gee.


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 26, 2015)

mcjoel said:


> Funky we all know your 5'2 I on the other hand am 6 to 6''1


Measurements by doctors for military purposes conclude that I am exactly 5' 2Â½". OHHH.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

Zerig said:


> *I'm 6'5''*.



Wow man, I think you'll be the tallest here for a while.


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 26, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Wow man, I think you'll be the tallest here for a while.


I know one person here is taller but I figure we should wait for him to post here. :3


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> I know one person here is taller but I figure we should wait for him to post here. :3



Yeah, respect his privacy man. >:c


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 26, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Yeah, respect his privacy man. >:c



He posted it in the "Lie to me" game lol. But I think waiting for it here might be best.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> He posted it in the "Lie to me" game lol. But I think waiting for it here might be best.



Oh heh. c:
Yeah it's probably for the best.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 26, 2015)

Maybe, by the time I'm 21, I'll grow to 5ft. 9 o:
I don't think I've grown an inch for a year or two xD


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Maybe, by the time I'm 21, I'll grow to 5ft. 9 o:
> I don't think I've grown an inch for a year or two xD



Maybe 
But don't get too hooked up on it


----------



## Taikugemu (Apr 26, 2015)

Can i hug you big train? c:


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> Can i hug you big train? c:



Sure, why not?


----------



## FoxyCat1108 (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm 6ft


----------



## Zop (Apr 26, 2015)

I r approcksimately 2 ft from teh neck. If i were hooman i wuld b 5'10" if thats wut u r aksing


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

FoxyCat1108 said:


> I'm 6ft



Heh, nice and easy. ^^



Zop said:


> I r approcksimately 2 ft from teh neck. If i were hooman i wuld b 5'10" if thats wut u r aksing



Thank ya x3
You hooooomaaaan ~


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 26, 2015)

6'+ master race reporting in. 

Stay short, manlets.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 26, 2015)

If we are doing the half inches, I'm actually 5'5" and a half.... =P


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> If we are doing the half inches, I'm actually 5'5" and a half.... =P



Heh, I would have preferred people not to, but it's fine. x3
I've changed it to 5' 5.5" <3


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

Commie Bat said:


> Still 210cm and* I fucking hate it*.



Don't be too sad about it. :c


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

Commie Bat said:


> More frustrating than saddening.



Ah okie dokie~
I can actually understand this one, 'cause I imagine the obstacles... ><


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

Commie Bat said:


> Clothing, ceilings, inability to "blend" in with a crowd, and a general lack of normality.  :/
> 
> It is one of the reasons for my low self esteem when I was younger.




I'm glad you posted this, 'cause hopefully now people will realise that being 'too' tall can be just as frustrating as being 'too' short.


----------



## Astus (Apr 26, 2015)

A tad but more than 6 feet


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

Astusthefox said:


> A tad bit more than 6 feet



Mhm..
I'll put you as 6' 0.5"


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 26, 2015)

Astusthefox said:


> A tad but more than 6 feet



That really blew my mind.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> That really blew my mind.



It did for me too. x'D


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 26, 2015)

And here I thought Astus was about to be in middle school!


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> And here I thought Astus was about to be in middle school!



Welp, as we know, people's Fursonas don't always realistically represent their own human self.
*cough*90%ofpeoplethatgivetheir'sonas6packsand15inchdicks*cough*


----------



## Luki (Apr 26, 2015)

Commie Bat said:


> Still 210cm and I fucking hate it.


Woah, what?!

I don't think I could even reach your shoulders!


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

Luki said:


> Woah, what?!
> 
> I don't think I could even reach your shoulders!



It would be quite a sight to behold. ^^;


----------



## Zop (Apr 26, 2015)

Luki said:


> Woah, what?!
> 
> I don't think I could even reach your shoulders!


Yeah probably not.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

Zop said:


> Yeah probably not.



Holy moley. 
Humans are amazing <3


----------



## Gator (Apr 26, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I kinda find short people cute too. Easy to carry and fuck. I'd like to be stereotypical and think all short people are bottoms..
> 
> Yes.. Sweet little cum buckets waiting to be fed with my seeds.. Hope you guys grow big and strong from it XD



you just try that shit on your uncledaddy, son._  i will put you in your place so fast._


----------



## Cassedy (Apr 26, 2015)

7 pages and not a single complaint about barbarian measurement units ruling this thread.
I'm dissapointed. And 179 cm.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

Cassedy said:


> *7 pages and not a single complaint about barbarian measurement units ruling this thread.*
> I'm dissapointed. And 179 cm.



Hey, I've fixed that for you. x3


----------



## Luki (Apr 26, 2015)

Yeah, the feet/inches measurement is pretty weird.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

Luki said:


> Yeah, the feet/inches measurement is pretty weird.



Mhmhm, it is, but a lot of people seem to use it so heh \^-^/
I've added the centimetre equivalents though. ~


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 26, 2015)

I agree. My height is 3001818.18 times the orange spectral line of Krypton-86.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

Gator said:


> you just try that shit on your uncledaddy, son._  i will put you in your place so fast._



What would you do if I tried it? Heheh >:33


----------



## Gator (Apr 26, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> What would you do if I tried it? Heheh >:33



i ain't too small to whoop some ass, now.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

And on that note ~

Have you guys noticed the wonderful variety? c:


----------



## Cassedy (Apr 26, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> I agree. My height is 3001818.18 times the orange spectral line of Krypton-86.



http://i.imgur.com/W5v8Drw.png


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

Cassedy said:


> http://i.imgur.com/W5v8Drw.png



Heheh that made me giggle. =x


----------



## Gator (Apr 26, 2015)

now all we need is some 4' goblins and a couple a' seven-footers and we'll have a real party.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

Gator said:


> now all we need is some 4' goblins and a couple a' seven-footers and we'll have a real party.



I hope the food doesn't expire soon, 'cause we might be waiting a long time.


----------



## Gator (Apr 26, 2015)

the food won't go bad because we will have eaten it by the time they arrive.  then the seven-footers can just eat the goblins after we record their heights.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 26, 2015)

Gator said:


> the food won't go bad because we will have eaten it by the time they arrive.  then *the seven-footers can just eat the goblins after we record their heights.*



Heheh, oh you. 
I'm down for some pizza though. ;o


----------



## Feste (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm 5'8 1/2". Yes the half is important. Jesus, I'm supposed to be average, but everyone is so goddamn tall, it's freaking annoying. I'm talking IRL too, not just here; I think there's only two guys I know smaller than me. *grumble grumble grumble*


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 26, 2015)

Feste said:


> I'm 5'8 1/2". Yes the half is important. Jesus, I'm supposed to be average, but everyone is so goddamn tall, it's freaking annoying. I'm talking IRL too, not just here; I think there's only two guys I know smaller than me. *grumble grumble grumble*



It's okay Feste, I feel the same way ;w;


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 26, 2015)

Devilish + Commie
lets make this happen


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Apr 26, 2015)

6' 8"



			
				Sylox said:
			
		

> I hate being short.



I can tell you now, Sylox, that it sucks hitting your head coming down the stairs or going through an old style pub -_-


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 26, 2015)

What sucks is the back problems with being tall.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh fuck we have a tie
ahkrin and commie + devilish

Commie, the tallest people are gonna fuck the shorest people 
dont ask why
i just want to see it happen


----------



## phaofal (Apr 26, 2015)

Im 6'0" - 6'1"


----------



## Red_Lion _ (Apr 26, 2015)

5' 9" 

Not too tall or too short.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 26, 2015)

http://www.mrinitialman.com/OddsEnds/Sizes/sizes.html?base_ft=6&base_in=8&comp_ft=5&comp_in=1

Its going down you bitchessss


----------



## Nodu (Apr 26, 2015)

5'3.5"
And yet I'm still the tallest person in my household.


----------



## Tao (Apr 26, 2015)

5'4" or 5'5". I enjoy being short. Being tall would be weird.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 26, 2015)

It's funny being 5 6", cause I make up in body mass. Overweight, yes, but I have a broad chest, back, and have broad shoulders, along with thick legs and arms. In short, I'm a thick girl...


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey all 6'7" here, basically 6'6" and like 11/12ths but that's insanely stupid to write or say. Don't get me wrong it's awesome 90 percent of the time, I do like the attention sometimes and it's come in handy many times.

However there are negatives! Car shopping  Rental cars etc. I've had back surgery before but that wasn't really related to height problems. Hopefully that doesn't happen for a long time.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 26, 2015)

Commie bat is gonna ruin me. I thought garth was scary...


----------



## Wiks (Apr 26, 2015)

5'6_ ish
_Tallest in my family though.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 26, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Commie bat is gonna ruin me. I thought garth was scary...



hes going to destroy you


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 26, 2015)

He can destroy me...


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 26, 2015)

NO FENRIR
NOBODYS DESTROYING YOU
I KNOW YOURE SCREWING AROUND ON ME
YOU CAN ONLY BE BITCH TO ONE PERSON
*slit throat motion*


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 26, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> NO FENRIR
> NOBODYS DESTROYING YOU
> I KNOW YOURE SCREWING AROUND ON ME
> YOU CAN ONLY BE BITCH TO ONE PERSON
> *slit throat motion*



Okay...


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 26, 2015)

damn straight.... bitch


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 26, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> damn straight.... bitch



/;w;/


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 27, 2015)

Asian people are short because the gravity of the earth is very strong there

*PutsOnNerdyGlasses*

Did I do it right?


----------



## Sylox (Apr 27, 2015)

Would any of you tall people help me get the dishes down from the shelf? I promise I can pay you handsomely.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Apr 27, 2015)

6 just 6


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 27, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Would any of you tall people help me get the dishes down from the shelf? I promise I can pay you handsomely.




Sure... I'll help





IN EXCHANGE FOR YOUR VIRGINITY!


V:


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 27, 2015)

Heheh alright I added all you guys.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 27, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Asian people are short because the gravity of the earth is very strong there
> 
> *PutsOnNerdyGlasses*
> 
> Did I do it right?


;__;

That hurts, Mika.


----------



## Taikugemu (Apr 27, 2015)

Woah, so many tall people.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 27, 2015)

Mayonnaise said:


> ;__;
> 
> That hurts, Mika.



Oh so it is true... 

BECAUSE TRUTH FUCKING HURTS!

:V

Come here and let papa bur play with you


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 27, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> Woah, so many tall people.



Heh it's pretty cool


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 27, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Come here and let papa bur play with you


Ok

Wait, what kind of play? D:


----------



## Gator (Apr 27, 2015)

mara, you dumbass.  asians are short because of their rice diet!  >:U


----------



## Llamapotamus (Apr 27, 2015)

About 178 cm here...feels pretty damn average.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 27, 2015)

Gator said:


> mara, you dumbass.  asians are short because of their rice diet!  >:U


;__;

Should I eat more uhh... potatoes?


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 27, 2015)

Mayonnaise said:


> ;__;
> 
> Should I eat more uhh... potatoes?



come over here and have some Canadian bacon


----------



## Gator (Apr 27, 2015)

Mayonnaise said:


> ;__;
> 
> Should I eat more uhh... potatoes?



potatoes, green beans, and chicken legs.  that is the natural way.

keep up the fish thing though.  fish good.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 27, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> come over here and have some Canadian bacon


That's against my religion and they taste of betrayal :v



Gator said:


> potatoes, green beans, and chicken legs.  that is the natural way.
> 
> keep up the fish thing though.  fish good.


Alas, it is too late for me. Going to hit 29 later this year...


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 27, 2015)

eat the fucking dick meat


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 27, 2015)

Gator said:


> potatoes, green beans, and chicken legs. that is the natural way.





Gator said:


> keep up the fish thing though. fish good.




What this guy saids



So theoretically, being tall is a bad thing.. because westerns don't eat a balance diet and they grow tall


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 27, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> eat the fucking dick


Ok, you got me.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 27, 2015)

I thought Mayo was 17 years old


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 27, 2015)

I am 25 years old and I am what one would consider 'fun sized'
Even my arms are too short.
[5'5]


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 27, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I thought Mayo was 17 years old


I wish... I wish...


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 27, 2015)

Mayonnaise said:


> I wish... I wish...



Why? You're hotter at 29. XD


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 27, 2015)

Heh, I've added some more people to the list. 
Also, I eat a lot of fish. c:


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 27, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Why? You're hotter at 29. XD


If I hit the gym, maybe. 

Now that I think of it, I don't want to re-live the major exams.


----------



## Gator (Apr 27, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Heh, I've added some more people to the list.
> Also, I eat a lot of fish. c:



good
everyone should eat more goddamn fish


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 27, 2015)

Gator said:


> good
> everyone should eat more goddamn fish


The mercury though.


----------



## Gator (Apr 27, 2015)

Mayonnaise said:


> The mercury though.



YOU'RE mercury >:c


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 27, 2015)

i guessed 22-25


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 27, 2015)

Yup.. The younger the better.


I hate myself


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 27, 2015)

*slaps the shit out of you*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 27, 2015)

W-why!?


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 27, 2015)

dont say these things


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 27, 2015)

Guyyysss ;o
Mara, don't hate yourself x3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 27, 2015)

It's not good being old!

What's wrong with that?


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 27, 2015)

16 years old 180cms and still growing as fuck


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 27, 2015)

I always forget exactly...and I used to be worse (hell...I guessed 6 a long time ago I now know that's way too big. I'm bad at understanding height/measurment), but I am simply 5'4 as per what my license says. I never found myself to be short but I am small as a whole, I'm like 100-110 lbs and it depends x3 I was denied giving blood once because I didn't fit the weight requirement (to my relief, because I was also terrified of being stuck with a needle)

Perks of being small though is fitting through small spaces...I'm surprised at the windows and spaces I fit through myself. One time my parents had a trailer so my uncle could live at the side of the house while he stayed, but then he moved. So the trailer just became an extra place we hung out at until they sold it. It was locked once but I managed to break in through the window, which looks like this (the opening was slightly narrower than pictured) and it was only a few inches open and wasn't very wide...it makes matters worse because the window only opens at a diagonal...but anyways, I somehow managed to slip through.

...this was some time in high school and not when I was a kid, I am very childish sometimes.


----------



## Traven V (Apr 27, 2015)

187.96 cm


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 27, 2015)

5ft 9" well technically 5ft 10" as well, I'm at that weird number threshold in centimetres were I'm not quite 5ft 10" but I am just over 5ft 9" I AM IN THE VOID OF HEIGHTS!! D:


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 27, 2015)

6 foot

around here that's arguably average, at least i've noticed that it's not particularly tall compared to the people i know

although i'm surprised, i would tower over some people here

i'd like to meet commie. someone that tall sounds extremely cool. i like people taller than me somewhat o:


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 27, 2015)

I wouldn't be as quite as upset at my height if I didn't weigh so much...
I really don't MIND being this height.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 27, 2015)

I only know it in meters... it's 1.72.
Apparently, it's 5'6".


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 27, 2015)

5' 10" bean pole. I could pass as a man some days if it weren't for my hips. As my creeper uncle would say "Some good birthin' hips." and then laugh without blinking.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 27, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> 5' 10" bean pole. I could pass as a man some days if it weren't for my hips. As my creeper uncle would say "Some good birthin' hips." and then laugh without blinking.


...this was much funnier to me than it should have been.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 27, 2015)

If Garth and I stood vertically to each other face to face.

I'd be ___________


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 28, 2015)

Okie dokie, I added you guys. 

And Mara, c'mon, just say it. ;w;


----------



## belmonkey (Apr 28, 2015)

So many tall people. I feel tiny at the bottom half of the list (5'8").


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 28, 2015)

belmonkey said:


> So many tall people. I feel tiny at the bottom half of the list (5'8").



But remember there are many people the same height as you and below.


----------



## Gator (Apr 28, 2015)

-doesn't understand why people of average height are complaining about being short-
-doesn't want to be tall, would appreciate being of average height-


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 28, 2015)

Gator said:


> -doesn't understand why people of average height are complaining about being short-
> -doesn't want to be tall, would appreciate being of average height-



I guess that's just how it will always be. ;w;


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm not gonna lie, there's something I quite enjoy about being right down there at the bottom of the list.


----------



## SteampunkJack (Apr 28, 2015)

Im 5'6 it sucks cause my character i suit is 6'10


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 28, 2015)

SteampunkJack said:


> Im 5'6 it sucks cause my character i suit is 6'10



It's fantasy for a reason.


----------



## RedSavage (Apr 28, 2015)

Jesus christ I just checked the thread. Y'ALL SOME TALL GLASSES OF WATER. HOT DAMN.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 28, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Jesus christ I just checked the thread. Y'ALL SOME TALL GLASSES OF WATER. HOT DAMN.



I wonder if we'll get someone that is 7ft.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 28, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> And Mara, c'mon, just say it. ;w;




I can tell you guys my deepest darkest secret but I can't tell you guys my height XD
So many of you guys have grilled me. You are not the first


----------



## Gator (Apr 28, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I can tell you guys my deepest darkest secret but I can't tell you guys my height XD
> So many of you guys have grilled me. You are not the first



what secret
and why can't you tell your height dammit


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 28, 2015)

Gator said:


> what secret
> and why can't you tell your height dammit



Because Green, Color of Clovers, Irish, Stereotype and Pewpew Lazerbeams!


----------



## Gator (Apr 28, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Because Green, Color of Clovers, Irish, Stereotype and Pewpew Lazerbeams!



do i gotta beat the sense_ in_to you or beat the answers _out_ of you?


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 28, 2015)

Come on Mara tell us. :c
Loads of other people have told us their height. x'D


----------



## RedSavage (Apr 28, 2015)

Im going to assume Mara is a sea-gnome and uses a whole hand to press every key on the keyboard until further notice.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 28, 2015)

Gator said:


> Do i gotta beat *my thick dick *_in_to you



I can't read well with my 7 inch raging boner


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 28, 2015)

Mara please don't. ;w;


----------



## Gator (Apr 28, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Im going to assume Mara is a sea-gnome and uses a whole hand to press every key on the keyboard until further notice.



what in the name of davy jones' locker is a sea-gnome


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 28, 2015)

5, 10"

Not tall, not short, just right <3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 28, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Mara please don't. ;w;



Isnt this what the thread is about? The height (length)







OF THE PENIS!


----------



## Gator (Apr 28, 2015)

mara do i have to get the belt
you are being very unruly


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 28, 2015)

YES DADDY! SPANK ME! SPANK ME HARDER! HARDER! HAAAARRRRDDDEEERRR!


----------



## Gator (Apr 28, 2015)

:'U  son i just can't even with you sometimes.

post yer gawdern height.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 28, 2015)

Aaww come on Mara, tell us your height, pretty please?  with super extra double helpings of cream on top.....and a strawberry....


----------



## Gator (Apr 28, 2015)

no, you don't get the strawberry until you answer the question!


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 28, 2015)

Gator said:


> no, you don't get the strawberry until you answer the question!



Actually, yes, withhold the strawberry!


----------



## RedSavage (Apr 28, 2015)

All signs point to sea-gnome. It makes perfect sense. 

Wake up ppl.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 28, 2015)

I heard a dick size was mentioned in this thread and i woke up. Please provide more information immediately.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 28, 2015)

In the op it says that my height is... 167 cm? That's not quite true... as I said, I'm 172 cm tall,  which, lessee... would be 5'8" according to the op. Could you correct it , Bio, please?


----------



## RedSavage (Apr 28, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I heard a dick size was mentioned in this thread and i woke up. Please provide more information immediately.



7" len by 2" dia


Your turn


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 28, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I heard a dick size was mentioned in this thread and i woke up. Please provide more information immediately.



Click!


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 28, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> 7" len by 2" dia
> 
> 
> Your turn



Ill give you the deets on skype later


----------



## Half-Note (Apr 28, 2015)

171 centimetres.

If you at all care what that is in feet, convert it yourself. I sure as Hell aren't gonna' scratch your back, considering you left mine with a terrible itch.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 28, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> In the op it says that my height is... 167 cm? That's not quite true... as I said, I'm 172 cm tall,  which, lessee... would be 5'8" according to the op. Could you correct it , Bio, please?



Fixed. 
I'm not sure why I made that mistake o.o


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 28, 2015)

Dammit, theres no one shorter than me


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 28, 2015)

DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> Dammit, theres no one shorter than me



Not at the moment


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 28, 2015)

For the first time in my life I've realised I'm not actually that short its just most of my daily life revolves around the majority of men in my town being taller than me.....


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 28, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> For the first time in my life I've realised I'm not actually that short its just most of my daily life revolves around the majority of men in my town being taller than me.....



Yeah...


----------



## Gorklad (Apr 28, 2015)

Im 5'6" and I've found that just two more inches would be amazing. But I do have wider shoulders which is nice, I just need to lose some weight and I can wear suits without shoulderpads... yaaaay lol


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 28, 2015)

Gator said:


> YOU'RE mercury >:c





Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I can't read well with my 7 inch raging boner




I'll guess that you're between 6' - 6'3".


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 28, 2015)

People who are shorter than they should really appeals me.

With that being said Uncledis's Height appeals me so much also Mayo's


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm 5' 7.5" at last measurement. XD


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 28, 2015)

Kalmor said:


> I'm 5' 7.5" at last measurement. XD



Still growing though, right shorty?


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 28, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Still growing though, right shorty?


I don't knowww. XDD


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 28, 2015)

6'2.5"


----------



## And (Apr 28, 2015)

5.75' :|


----------



## Biochemiphy (May 26, 2015)

Heh, forgot all about this thread!
I'm adding you guys right now x3


----------



## SkyeWolfofDusk (May 26, 2015)

I'm technically 5'6", but I'm like a millimeter short of 5'7" so I'll probably grow to 5'7" in the next few months. (I'm pretty tall for a barely 15 year old girl.)


----------



## ShioBear (May 26, 2015)

im 6'2" and 23 so im done growing


----------



## Biochemiphy (May 26, 2015)

SkyeWolfofDusk said:


> I'm technically 5'6", but I'm like a millimeter short of 5'7" so I'll probably grow to 5'7" in the next few months. (I'm pretty tall for a barely 15 year old girl.)



Euh... 
I'll just put 5' 7" 



ShioBear said:


> im 6'2" and 23 so im done growing



Heheheh I'm just as tall as you~
Added to the list c:


----------



## Astrium (May 26, 2015)

I'm 6'3" and still growing. Put me on the list.

As a side note, I need new pants. Again.


----------



## ShioBear (May 26, 2015)

new thread coming soon! how tall are you laying down XD jk


----------



## kokoneos (May 26, 2015)

I'mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 5'5" ^^

[sub]I was 5'6" in highschool. ._. still says that on my driver's license... where did my inch run off to? ;A;[/sub]


----------



## Biochemiphy (May 26, 2015)

Heheh, added you guys


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 26, 2015)

kokoneos said:


> [sub]I was 5'6" in highschool. ._. still says that on my driver's license... where did my inch run off to? ;A;[/sub]



Your shoe *sole* it, didn't it?


----------



## Biochemiphy (May 26, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> Your shoe *sole* it, didn't it?



Boooooo! >:C


----------



## Mesmerist (May 26, 2015)

I'm 6' 3", which is tall, but I appear even taller just because of how pencil-thin I am. I've always thought I had a good body type for Slenderman cosplay. ^^;;;

Anyways, it's pretty interesting to see how many people on here are over 6 feet tall. :3


----------



## Mesmerist (May 26, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> im 6'2" and 23 so im done growing



Pretty cool to be about the same height as you. ^^


----------



## Biochemiphy (May 26, 2015)

Mesmerist said:


> I'm 6' 3", which is tall, but I appear even taller just because of how pencil-thin I am. I've always thought I had a good body type for Slenderman cosplay. ^^;;;
> 
> Anyways, it's pretty interesting to see how many people on here are over 6 feet tall. :3



Added you to the list ;3
Also, yeah! There are so many super tall people


----------



## ShioBear (May 27, 2015)

Mesmerist said:


> Pretty cool to be about the same height as you. ^^



yayy tall canadians!


----------



## X_Joshi_X (May 27, 2015)

As it seems, I'll reach the 2 meters mark easily so ill keep you updated


----------



## Coluth (May 27, 2015)

5'10"
I would have been tall and slender like my brother he's 6'4", but some damn teacher convinced my mother to put me on Ritalin and it stunted my growth. I'm now 5'10" and stocky. Cloths are not made for me.


----------



## Virgil (May 28, 2015)

I'm a guy and I'm 5"3 (fully grown too, because I'm 22!); I'm so short. ;__;


----------



## RestlessDreamer (May 28, 2015)

I'm 5'6". It really stinks for a variety of reasons.

At least I've gotten really good at muscling through crowds at concerts to get where I want to be so I can see the band.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 28, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I'm 5'6". It really stinks for a variety of reasons.
> 
> At least I've gotten really good at muscling through crowds at concerts to get where I want to be so I can see the band.



o:
I'm taller than someone I like


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 28, 2015)

5'7" here...


----------



## RestlessDreamer (May 28, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> o:
> I'm taller than someone I like



God damn it, Fen.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 28, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> God damn it, Fen.



I'm sorreh /;w;/


----------



## RestlessDreamer (May 28, 2015)

You can't be like a decade younger than me and inches taller than me! That's not fair.


----------



## Astrium (May 28, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> You can't be like a decade younger than me and inches taller than me! That's not fair.



So then what does that make me?


----------



## RestlessDreamer (May 28, 2015)

Astrium said:


> So then what does that make me?



Well, what is your height/age?

This is getting dangerously close to A/S/L via ICQ/AIM 15 years ago.

Aaaand I dated myself.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 28, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> You can't be like a decade younger than me and inches taller than me! That's not fair.



I'm sorreh <3


----------



## Astrium (May 28, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Well, what is your height/age?
> 
> This is getting dangerously close to A/S/L via ICQ/AIM 15 years ago.
> 
> Aaaand I dated myself.



6'3", 16.

I would totally date myself if that were possible.

Oh wait, you didn't mean date yourself as in- Never mind.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (May 28, 2015)

God damn you young kids with your height.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 28, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> God damn you young kids with your height.



Restless I still loves you <3


----------



## RestlessDreamer (May 28, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Restless I still loves you <3



It's fine. I'm just resigned to be the barrel-chested little guy in any pairing.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 28, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> It's fine. I'm just resigned to be the barrel-chested little guy in any pairing.



Not that it's a bad thing


----------



## YoshiBlunk (May 30, 2015)

5' 2" I believe...
It's fine though, I can just partner up with someone tall and we're like some adorable opposites duo!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 31, 2015)

5' 10" .


----------



## White_Oyster (May 31, 2015)

I'm 5'8ft tall.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm 5'4 but by this time next year that will most likely be different. Because yah know, I'm a teenage boy.


----------



## Kosdu (Jun 2, 2015)

5'9"


My coworkers are all like 4-5" shorter than me, in my department.


----------



## WaxedWeasel (Jun 9, 2015)

5'2"
I haven't grown since middle school


----------



## Willow (Jun 9, 2015)

No one else is 4'11" :'(


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 9, 2015)

I just went to the doctor last week and I logged in at 5 7"


----------



## Sephra (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm 6'4 in rl; for years everyone knew my name as the tallest person around, yet I knew no-one's! led to me calling everyone 'man' or 'dude' and now it's stuck in my vocabulary dammit. The strange things that come out of life eh?


----------



## Sonlir (Jun 9, 2015)

6'0 last time I checked which was about 5 years ago.


----------



## MeerwenKai (Jun 10, 2015)

5'0" even. Everybody else that I know is taller than me. I'm the short one. I usually get nominated to go underneath tables to grab dropped items and such. I climb onto counter tops to grab what I want from higher cabinets in the kitchen.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Jun 10, 2015)

MeerwenKai said:


> 5'0" even. Everybody else that I know is taller than me. I'm the short one. I usually get nominated to go underneath tables to grab dropped items and such. I climb onto counter tops to grab what I want from higher cabinets in the kitchen.



*gasps* someone's...shorter than me...


----------



## Mei (Jul 30, 2015)

5'8"


----------

